# Babies need homes in a week or two!



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

My rat had babies and I am overwhelmed! I have 3 kids myself and our rat must have been pregnant when we got her. We have some rats that are amazingly sweet but we cant keep all the babies. There are 9 of them, super cute =). I am in Denver, CO. Let m know if you are interested! We also have a couple older males (completely separate from our girls of course lol)


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

If only I were in CO! Good luck finding them homes!


----------



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you! They are about 5 weeks old now and so cute! We just can't keep them =(


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Are they still in need of homes?


----------

